
YepJet: Stripe for airlines - yawnt
https://yepjet.com?utm_source=hnrp
======
mkaroumi
Love that gradient! And the product of course ;) But I would consider a Call
To Action before fold, right under the first hero image. I can almost promise
you - it will generate more sign ups :)

~~~
yawnt
Hey thanks, on both counts :) Glad you like it! I'll make sure to bring up the
signup position to our UX guy!

~~~
mkaroumi
Great. Shoot me an email if you need any help with that kind of stuff. I'm
glad to help: marcus[at]karoumi[dot]com

------
hurry
I hate to be that guy, but the guidelines for Show HN threads are clear that
submissions should actually be ready for use, and not just landing pages like
this. It leaves a negative impression when the box marked "Sign up below" is
actually just your survey.

~~~
yawnt
hi! i'm sorry that you feel that way. we're aware of the guidelines and
thought about it. we decided to go with "Show HN:" for 2 reasons:

1- The API can be tried, the curl examples can be pasted and they work

2- looking at past examples (such as EasyPost), they seem to follow our
pattern

for these reasons we didn't see a problem with using the "Show HN" tag :)

